# Hill yeah! Mini @ goodwood festival of speed



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Fresh from yet another victory in the Dakar Rally, the 300 hp MINI ALL4 Racing will be at the 2014 Goodwood Festival of Speed to take on 
a new challenge.

The three-time Dakar winning racer wowed the world again this year with its blistering performance during the 15-day cross-country endurance race. And now, on Friday 27th June, the MINI ALL4 Racing will showcase what it's made of when race ace, Nani Roma, takes it up the famous 1.16 mile hillclimb.

Complementing the MINI ALL4 Racing on stand will be the car on which it is based - the newly revised MINI Countryman. As the first MINI offered with the brand's intelligent ALL4 all-wheel-drive system, this latest model introduces enhanced efficiency, refinement and new rugged styling cues. New colours, including Jungle Green, and an increased output of 190 hp on the Cooper S further boost the Countryman's position in the premium compact segment.

MINI fans craving track-pedigree models can feast their eyes on the MINI John Cooper Works Hatch Concept, which will be on display for the first time in the UK. The concept, which premiered at the NAIAS 2014 in Detroit, heralds the next generation of sporty John Cooper Works models. Developed with extensive race-track expertise, the car features large air inlets in the front apron, a rear spoiler as well as distinctively designed side sills and rear apron - complemented by sports brakes and a sports exhaust system.

Current John Cooper Works models will join the new concept on stand, with the MINI JCW Roadster, MINI JCW Coupé and new MINI JCW Paceman in limited edition Frozen Black all making an appearance.

Completing the on-stand line-up is the all-new MINI Hatch. Launched in March this year, the new generation Hatch is a contemporary evolution of classic MINI design, with improved features and higher quality. As of June 2014, MINI UK has the strongest forward order bank for the Hatch since the brand was relaunched in 2001. An LED blue arch will be positioned over the car to represent MINI Connected - MINI's class-leading in-car connectivity.

Designed to replicate MINI's famous 'go-kart' handling, three full-size MINI Hatch simulators will be on stand allowing everyone to try Britain's most loved car. Visitors to the stand can participate in a virtual race up the Goodwood Hillclimb in the simulator, with prizes for the best times.


----------

